# Status of Free Saltwater Registry



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

Status of Free Saltwater Registry 

Q. Now that the Free Saltwater Registry bill has been passed by the legislature what will the Governor's action be?

A. Basically, the Governor has three courses of action. He may: 1. Sign the bill, 2. Absolute veto the bill 3. Conditionally veto the bill.

1. SIGN THE BILL. The bill becomes law with the Governor's signature or after 45 days if no action is taken. This places the date on, or around, February 20th. If the House of origin is in recess on the 45th day, the time is extended until it reconvenes.

2. ABSOLUTE VETO. The Governor may reject a proposed law passed by the Legislature. If the Governor vetoes a bill it cannot become law unless the Legislature overrides the veto by a vote of at least two-thirds of the members of each house (27 votes in the Senate; 54 votes in the General Assembly).

3. CONDITIONAL VETO. A conditional veto is when the Governor is opposed to parts of a bill and offers an amendment(s) that is considered acceptable. If the Legislature re-enacts the bill with the suggested amendments, it is returned to the Governor for signature.
Note: A law takes effect on the day specified in its text or, if unspecified, the next July 4th.

Q. If the Governor signs the Free Saltwater Registry will it need to go through the regulatory review process, which could delay implementation?

A. The sponsors and supporters of the bill wrote it as a regulation. The Governor does not have the power to simply amend the Free Saltwater Registry bill that was sent to him by the legislature. Our understanding is that he has the three options detailed above (Sign the bill, Absolute Veto, Conditional Veto). 

However, it is not in the best interest of anglers or the state to have New Jersey's exempt status delayed. Any delay continues to subject anglers to the $15.00 federal fee. We've been told by people at the Department of Environmental Protection that they are working to ensure that New Jersey attains exempt status from the federal registry in the fastest way possible so that we don't have to continue to pay the $15.00 federal fee. That's all we know at this time.

Q. When New Jersey attains exempt status and we don't have to pay the $15.00 federal saltwater registry fee will we have to pay a state fee to register?

A. There is only one bill that awaits the Governor's consideration and the bill states that it will be free to register. Since we don't know whether the Governor will sign the bill, absolute veto the bill or conditionally veto the bill, or what he would want amended if he conditionally vetoed the bill, we can't answer the question. We have to wait for the Governor to act. 

So, now is the critical time for the angling community to call the Governor and try to influence his decision since he is still considering the bill. 

The NJOA (CF) has been clear with its position -- if anglers want a free registry it's in their best interest to make sure that funding to implement and manage the free saltwater registry doesn't get shifted from monies being used to manage the resources they enjoy. The time to act is now; we lose leverage if we wait to ask for funding after the bill is signed.

If the Governor signs the free saltwater registry, announces a funding source for the free saltwater registry and ensures that New Jersey is quickly exempted from the $15.00 federal fee - we all win. 

The number for the Governor is 1-609-292-6000



Anthony P. Mauro, Sr 

Chair 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 


Join the NJOA, "Help us to help you ensure your outdoor freedoms!"____


JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html 





Officers: Ed Markowski, Captain Pete Grimbilas, Jerry Natale, Len Wolgast, PhD., Anthony Mauro


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update! Good work.


----------

